
Show HN: Vocabify – Remember the interesting words you come across - archie_peach
https://vocabifyapp.com/
======
alsetmusic
I'm always reading articles about fields outside my expertise, so I spend a
lot of time doing quick lookups for terms I don't know. This looks promising,
but I think you need to offer a sign-in method that doesn't rely on a social
network.

------
ed_cr
I guess this is most useful for people learning a foreign language?

Looks well done.

------
tristanac
I'm Learning English, hope it helps.

